# Welche Dämpfer passen ins M1 Pro?



## LordLinchpin (1. November 2009)

da sich mein 5th element dann solangsam verabschiedet suche ich einen neuen. allerdings habe ich jetzt gelesen dass zb der dhx 5 nich wirklich passen soll wegen des ausgleichsbehälters, wirklich viel platz haben die intense-jungs da ja nich gelassen...

jetzt wüsste ich gerne was alles passt ohne dass er irgendwie anstößt.

schonmal danke


----------



## iRider (2. November 2009)

DHX passt definitiv nicht, habe ich bei Rahmen in S und M probiert. Ausser 5th gehen noch die alte Generation Manitou Swinger rein und die uralten Fox Vanilla RC wie sie im 2000/01-er M1 drin waren. Diese dann aber in 240/76 mm und mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter hinten und nach Unten gedreht. Ausserdem passen noch der Romic und der alte Fox DH Dämpfer Remote Reservoir dran. Avalanche passt dank selbem Bauprinzip auch.
Je nachdem was Du für eine Rahmengrösse hast *soll* auch ein Roco passen (bei einem L; Achtung! Hörensagen!).
Wieso schickst Du den Dämpfer nicht zum Service oder machst das selbst? Auf Ridemonkey gab es mal einen langen Faden zum Umbau von CV/T auf geshimmed.
Auch bieten Tuner wie z.B. Avalanche einen Service an der den Dämpfer auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik bringt falls er denn mechanisch nicht beschädigt ist.

http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/5th element speed sensitive conversion.htm



LordLinchpin schrieb:


> da sich mein 5th element dann solangsam verabschiedet suche ich einen neuen. allerdings habe ich jetzt gelesen dass zb der dhx 5 nich wirklich passen soll wegen des ausgleichsbehälters, wirklich viel platz haben die intense-jungs da ja nich gelassen...
> 
> jetzt wüsste ich gerne was alles passt ohne dass er irgendwie anstößt.
> 
> schonmal danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (2. November 2009)

danke schonmal für die antwort, auch wenns nich ganz das is was ich hören wollte. das problem an meinem alten dämpfer ist dass die zugstufennadel fesgegammelt ist, das heißt wenn ich zuviel zugstufe drinhabe dann muss ich den dämpfer erst komplett zerlegen, die nadel zurückdrücken und das ganze wieder zusammenbauen, was ein wenig ungut is so mit set up für spezielle strecken usw. hab schon versucht das teil wieder gängig zu kriegen, aber ich bräuchte ne neue kolbenstande und ne neue nadel, dann ginge des wieder. wahrscheinlich


----------



## decolocsta (2. November 2009)

bleib beim 5th, umrüsten auf sowas wie DHX wäre ein Rückschritt!!!


----------



## iRider (2. November 2009)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> danke schonmal für die antwort, auch wenns nich ganz das is was ich hören wollte. das problem an meinem alten dämpfer ist dass die zugstufennadel fesgegammelt ist, das heißt wenn ich zuviel zugstufe drinhabe dann muss ich den dämpfer erst komplett zerlegen, die nadel zurückdrücken und das ganze wieder zusammenbauen, was ein wenig ungut is so mit set up für spezielle strecken usw. hab schon versucht das teil wieder gängig zu kriegen, aber ich bräuchte ne neue kolbenstande und ne neue nadel, dann ginge des wieder. wahrscheinlich



Kolbenstange verbogen? 
Ersatzteile vom Swinger könnten passen. Evtl. hat jemand auch noch einen alten 5th oder Swinger rumfliegen den Du ausschlachten kannst.
Frag bei TFtuned an, die waren ja ganz gross mit 5th Tuning und Vertrieb.


----------



## haha (2. November 2009)

ich hätte hier noch einen 5th rumliegen.. in 222er länge. hat halt buchsenspiel, zum ausschlachten würds aber reichen.
ansonsten wende dich mal an shocktherapy, die haben früher den 5th service gemacht, bieten diesen immer noch an und haben teilweise noch ersatzteile.


----------

